# Old noma canadiana snowblower info cs826?



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hey guys I just picked up an old noma canadian snowblower and it works but not very well so I'd like to tune it up but can't find any info as the model sticker is very hard to read. As far as I can tell it says:
CANADIANA
CS826
M70
It is a dual stage 26" with a 6hp tecumseh motor.
It starts good but it idles up and down constantly and it also only throws snow about 4 feet. I also want to add the electric start plug but I can't even find a manual for it let alone part numbers. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

6HP on a 26 inch machine is a bit underpowered .... With that being said, it should throw it a lot rather than 4 feet regardless...... I would say off the bat, a belt slipping or impeller shear pin issue issue. Possibly an auger issue and other stuff as well .... The motor itself has its own set of numbers, but parts for the Tecumseh are still plentiful in the states.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have a Canadiana and I put a 208cc motor on it from Princess Auto, done a impeller mod and it throws the snow a good 20-30' and that was with wet snow just above freezing point motor is not the most powerful but does the job. Just another ole blower laying around so fixed it up for a spare machine for the roadside and EOD snow with lots of sand and gravel in it. It had an 8hp ole briggs on it but couldn't get it run right and the blower is old from the 70s-80s.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

What makes you think the motor is 6 hp? Your info seems to say it's 8hp. Pics please.
So far it seems like a carb clean is order. Once we know the motor we can tell you what starter is needed.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> What makes you think the motor is 6 hp? Your info seems to say it's 8hp. Pics please.
> So far it seems like a carb clean is order. Once we know the motor we can tell you what starter is needed.


Will double check again tomorrow, fellow I got it from said 6hp and apparently he put a new carb on it. I'm thinking maybe he was mistaken.
It starts first pull so the starter is more for the wife haha. I'd like it to throw further but I wasn't sure if it was just because we haven't had a huge snowfall yet. Do these beasts still throw far regardless?


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> 6HP on a 26 inch machine is a bit underpowered .... With that being said, it should throw it a lot rather than 4 feet regardless...... I would say off the bat, a belt slipping or impeller shear pin issue issue. Possibly an auger issue and other stuff as well .... The motor itself has its own set of numbers, but parts for the Tecumseh are still plentiful in the states.


I'm brand new to snowblowers in general let alone this antique, is swapping a belt pretty simple?


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Johnny G1 said:


> I have a Canadiana and I put a 208cc motor on it from Princess Auto, done a impeller mod and it throws the snow a good 20-30' and that was with wet snow just above freezing point motor is not the most powerful but does the job. Just another ole blower laying around so fixed it up for a spare machine for the roadside and EOD snow with lots of sand and gravel in it. It had an 8hp ole briggs on it but couldn't get it run right and the blower is old from the 70s-80s.


Curious about the impeller mod, what does that involve?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

There have been quite a few posts recently on these old NOMA machines. I have a fondness for the old machines from the 60's, 70's and 80's, that were built like tanks and are still blowing snow so many years later.

Can you post photos of the entire machine and engine nameplate?

Belts replacement is a straight forward task, finding the correct size is critical.

Use the search function to help find information and answers to questions.

Impeller mod:








Impeller Mod for a Toro Powershift 824


I did an impeller mod on my 'new-to-me' Toro Powershift and did a few things different than typical impeller modifications. So, I thought I would document the mod. The first thing I noticed with the Powershift impeller housing is that the impeller has less clearance at the top of the housing...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Recent post on similar vintage NOMA with some diagrams and part #'s that may be relevant for your machine:








Differential Rebuild And Bushing Change


So, I have a Shefield brand Model 826 Snowblower. I do not know who built it - but it is well built! I have delayed in changinging the drive axle bushings because the wheels will not come off. Recently saw a few posts on here showing how to remove the shafts from the differential. Started...




www.snowblowerforum.com





If you were running the machine in only a couple inches of snow, 2 stage machines throw better in deeper snow. The impeller mod does improve throwing distance, especially wet heavy slush.

The engine surging is probably from a dirty carb that needs a thorough cleaning or replacement. Ensure you are using fresh stabilized fuel, preferably non ethanol and that the fuel tank is clean and fuel line is in good condition.

A lot of helpful and knowledgeable folks here to answer your questions.


----------



## Allan (Nov 9, 2018)

The NOMA machines are getting some attention now!
I have a Sheffield 826 and a Brentwood 826 (no motor) which is red like yours.
Interesting to see the nameplate with NOMA on it and "manufactured " info on it.
Mine is a good runner with 8 Hp Briggs and Stratton motor. It throws a good distance.
I bought it used in 1994.
Here is another post of mine:
Auger Gearbox Repair - Sheffield SB

Allan


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

For snowblower parts, look up Murray. For engine parts look up Tecumseh using your model #, serial, type #s.

I don't think Tecumseh made a 6hp for a snowblower. Look at the engine model number, HS50, HSS50, HSSK50 are 5hp, HSS80 would be 8hp. The model number location would be a sticker on the side of the flywheel shroud or engraved on the top of the same. If you have a white choke handle coming out of the top, it's a 7hp.

The engine surging is a dirty carb and many times behind the Welch plug on the side which would have to be removed and replaced with new. A dirty carb lacks power which could result in not throwing snow far, also a low RPMs. The low RPMs should be 3,450-3,600 but not a hair over 3,600.

An impeller kit is cut somewhat stiff rubber screwed or bolted at the end of each impeller blade.

For belt brands, I prefer D&D or AiSports.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If your machine has a 6 HP Tecumseh, it has probably been repowered, it most likely originally came with an 8 HP according to the #'s you provided.

Tecumseh produced thousands of 6 HP engines for snow blowers. The H60 was offered on the Ariens 10000 series machines during it's production run from 1964 - 1974.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> If your machine has a 6 HP Tecumseh, it has probably been repowered, it most likely originally came with an 8 HP according to the #'s you provided.
> 
> Tecumseh produced thousands of 6 HP engines for snow blowers. The H60 was offered on the Ariens 10000 series machines during it's production run from 1964 - 1974.


Ah I think this is probably what happened! I still need to double check after work but this makes sense.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> For snowblower parts, look up Murray. For engine parts look up Tecumseh using your model #, serial, type #s.
> 
> I don't think Tecumseh made a 6hp for a snowblower. Look at the engine model number, HS50, HSS50, HSSK50 are 5hp, HSS80 would be 8hp. The model number location would be a sticker on the side of the flywheel shroud or engraved on the top of the same. If you have a white choke handle coming out of the top, it's a 7hp.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for all the info! Choke Handel isn't white I know that for sure. Guy I got it from said it was a new carb but I'm guessing he was mistaken. Would running some high octane gas help clear it out or do they eed to be taken right apart?


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> There have been quite a few posts recently on these old NOMA machines. I have a fondness for the old machines from the 60's, 70's and 80's, that were built like tanks and are still blowing snow so many years later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and links! I'll definitely get some more pictures when I get a chance. This is the only other one I have on my phone at the moment.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Snowblow12323 said:


> Wow thanks for all the info! Choke Handel isn't white I know that for sure. Guy I got it from said it was a new carb but I'm guessing he was mistaken. Would running some high octane gas help clear it out or do they eed to be taken right apart?


Taken and cleaned yes. Lots of you tube help. Sometimes you can get lucky by draining fuel in carb bowl, and by using spray can can of carb cleaner. Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That is an 8 HP Tecumseh, so looks like it has the original engine and should have plenty of power for that machine, once you get it running right.

Do you have the heater box that goes around the carb and muffler, that is a required part to keep the carb from freezing and ingesting snow?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

If the carb is original it will have mixture adjustments for both idle and full speed running. Try adjusting them to get smooth running before doing anything else to the carb. 
The starter can be a tecumseh 33329 or 37000; either will work. $50 used on ebay


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Snowblow12323 said:


> Would running some high octane gas help clear it out or do they eed to be taken right apart?


High octane is an anti-knock formulation for high-compression engines. You will likely need to take the carb apart and clean it properly.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

tabora said:


> High octane is an anti-knock formulation for high-compression engines. You will likely need to take the carb apart and clean it properly.


Ah okay thanks!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree, you have a 8hp Tecumseh.

Run a carb cleaner such as Seafoam, Berrymans, Gumout.

Replace the oil with synthetic, any weight.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I agree, you have a 8hp Tecumseh.
> 
> Run a carb cleaner such as Seafoam, Berrymans, Gumout.
> 
> Replace the oil with synthetic, any weight.


I'll try that thanks!


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

I got some more pictures of the machine, although I couldn't find any marking on the engine in the dark to figure out what size it is. I'll have to leave that for a weekend. My question now is would the impellor mod help on this machine? It seems to have pretty tight clearances still with maybe an inch of room. Anyways here's the pics of the machine and impellor.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Your engine model number is stamped in the housing along this edge of the fan housing.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You're missing the heater box on that machine ... i.e., the carburetor cover.

Also, those impeller fins look like very nice tolerance ... I would say no mod needed on that machine.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> Your engine model number is stamped in the housing along this edge of the fan housing.
> 
> View attachment 184407


Ah okay thanks! That helps alot


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> You're missing the heater box on that machine ... i.e., the carburetor cover.
> 
> Also, those impeller fins look like very nice tolerance ... I would say no mod needed on that machine.


I was thinking of ordering a new carb for it, would it come with the cover or is that a seperate piece I need to order? That's what I thought about the impeller as well but strange that it only throws snow about 4 feet.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> Your engine model number is stamped in the housing along this edge of the fan housing.
> 
> View attachment 184407


Would this be it?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes. You have an 8hp Tecumseh, the second number is the type, the third number is the date of manufacturing, the year ending in 2, 1992, 1982


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Yes. You have an 8hp Tecumseh, the second number is the type, the third number is the date of manufacturing, the year ending in 2, 1992, 1982


Ah okay awesome thank you very much!


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> For snowblower parts, look up Murray. For engine parts look up Tecumseh using your model #, serial, type #s.
> 
> I don't think Tecumseh made a 6hp for a snowblower. Look at the engine model number, HS50, HSS50, HSSK50 are 5hp, HSS80 would be 8hp. The model number location would be a sticker on the side of the flywheel shroud or engraved on the top of the same. If you have a white choke handle coming out of the top, it's a 7hp.
> 
> ...


Any idea where I can get shear pins for this thing? Blew one last night apparently


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Amazon, eBay, is it the type that has the bushing? One hole should be 1/4", the other big enough to take the bushing.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Snowblow12323 said:


> Any idea where I can get shear pins for this thing? Blew one last night apparently





JLawrence08648 said:


> Amazon, eBay, is it the type that has the bushing? One hole should be 1/4", the other big enough to take the bushing.


They look like this

























Would that just be any old 1/4 inch bolt?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What?

What kinda crap is that?

It looks like someone built it up with a welder.

I would drill new holes and go with a legitimate shear bolt.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> What?
> 
> What kinda crap is that?
> 
> ...


Ah ok I thought they looked kinda funny lol. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It appears someone has done some fab work .... Once you get the right length shear bolts, might want to score them at the axle width points.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

looks like those bolts have 3 lines for hardness too. Get them outta there


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe better, don't drill new holes yet, grind those mounds first and see what you got, then make a decision.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would not be grinding down the previous repair, as that is what is giving you your proper diameter hole from the worn-out existing auger egged out holes.

I would just get a proper shear bolt/pin to fit, i.e. proper length and diameter, and score slightly at the shaft circumference.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Or just get something like these, with the proper diameter and length.......

Amazon.com : Igidia 1668344SM Replacement Simplicity or Snapper Shear Pins for 703063, 1668344, 1686806yp : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

Is that one gear drive or friction wheel? What's holding the auger in, seems to be missing a bushing plate on side of bucket?


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Or just get something like these, with the proper diameter and length.......
> 
> Amazon.com : Igidia 1668344SM Replacement Simplicity or Snapper Shear Pins for 703063, 1668344, 1686806yp : Patio, Lawn & Garden


I'm gunna grab something like this from Canadian tire and give it a try! Thanks


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

jbtvt said:


> Is that one gear drive or friction wheel? What's holding the auger in, seems to be missing a bushing plate on side of bucket?


How do I check? Sorry I'm brand new to snowblowers


----------



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

Snowblow12323 said:


> How do I check? Sorry I'm brand new to snowblowers


In this photo the silver metal housing at the top of photo is a gearbox. Friction wheels are much more common but gears are generally more desirable, the blower in this pic is very similar to yours and also made by Noma 










Friction wheel is this -


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

jbtvt said:


> In this photo the silver metal housing at the top of photo is a gearbox. Friction wheels are much more common but gears are generally more desirable, the blower in this pic is very similar to yours and also made by Noma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I see I think mine is gear driven but I haven't opened it up like that. Is this the piece you said was missing? It does look broken.. any idea how hard it would be to replace/ get that part?


----------



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

Yours is different than my old one so I'm not sure, but something is def not right there. Is the broken piece part 39 here? - https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/5jg8l3jz73-001318/noma-n826-delt-gas-snowblower-parts If not, you could try looking for used on ebay or sorting through jackssmallengines but might be a tough find as the old Nomas aren't very common. Could probably adapt a different bushing or bearing as long as the internal diameter is the same. 

Why did it break in the first place, is the shaft seized to the bushing? I can't really tell what's supposed to rotate and what stays fixed looking at the pics.

As far as repairs, that part looks cast so may not be able to build it up with a weld, if you even have access to one. You might try cleaning and filling the whole area with jb weld steel stick or the like, then drilling and tapping but I wouldn't bet much on that holding. Or braze on a flange or some tabs and drill and bolt through that.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

jbtvt said:


> Yours is different than my old one so I'm not sure, but something is def not right there. Is the broken piece part 39 here? - https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/5jg8l3jz73-001318/noma-n826-delt-gas-snowblower-parts If not, you could try looking for used on ebay or sorting through jackssmallengines but might be a tough find as the old Nomas aren't very common. Could probably adapt a different bushing or bearing as long as the internal diameter is the same.
> 
> Why did it break in the first place, is the shaft seized to the bushing? I can't really tell what's supposed to rotate and what stays fixed looking at the pics.
> 
> As far as repairs, that part looks cast so may not be able to build it up with a weld, if you even have access to one. You might try cleaning and filling the whole area with jb weld steel stick or the like, then drilling and tapping but I wouldn't bet much on that holding. Or braze on a flange or some tabs and drill and bolt through that.


That does look like the right part thanks! I'm not sure what happened it was like that when I got it and didn't notice till now. It's been working without it lol


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would say that would be it .... 7 dollars is not bad at all .. I would probably replace both.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

Anyone know of any tricks or tips getting a siezed rim off the axel on these? It took me 2 hours just to get the pin out that holds the rim on finally got it out and the rim still won't budge. I used a torch wd40 and pounded on the rim and still nothing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Snowblow12323 said:


> Anyone know of any tricks or tips getting a siezed rim off the axel on these?


Real penetrating oil (not WD40), heat, pressure and time. Get the machine empty of fluids, tip it sideways so the penetrant can flow down with gravity, wait a day, and then use heat (MAP or acetylene) and pressure from a puller or leverage at the hub to persuade it to move. An air hammer or similar can help, too.


----------



## Snowblow12323 (Dec 8, 2021)

tabora said:


> Real penetrating oil (not WD40), heat, pressure and time. Get the machine empty of fluids, tip it sideways so the penetrant can flow down with gravity, wait a day, and then use heat (MAP or acetylene) and pressure from a puller or leverage at the hub to persuade it to move.


What penetrating would you recommend? I don't have a puller so have just been using crowbar and hammers. I also have some pipe wrenches would holding the axel with one and one on the rim and try turning it help break it lose? Or would that screw with the gears inside. Thanks for your help


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Snowblow12323 said:


> What penetrating would you recommend?


Kroil & PB Blaster have been my choices, but others use ATF/Acetone mix and Liquid Wrench with good results. I will likely try Liquid Wrench next time I run out of the others...


----------

